# New signature guidelines



## Alison (Apr 2, 2005)

Based on user feedback we are requesting that any images in signatures be a MAX of 468X60 pixels (for reference that is the same size as the Freestyle banner on the top right of the page).  

We are also requesting that lengthy lists of equipment be put in your user profile, not in your signature. 

These changes will help the forum pages load more quickly and let the images in the post be the focus, not those in the signatures.

In one week the TPF staff will remove signatures that don't follow these guidelines. This will give you time to re-creat/re-size if needed. 

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## ferny (Apr 2, 2005)

:cheer: :thumbsup:


Can you tell I think this is a good idea? :mrgreen:

Oh, you are going to message the users who you think need to change their sigs first, right?


----------



## Alison (Apr 2, 2005)

That depends on how evil we are feeling :mrgreen:

Yes, I am sure we will send them a PM first.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow...didnt know I caused this much of a problem with my siggy....whoops..and SORRY!  lol


----------



## Artemis (Apr 3, 2005)

I got no warning  my siggy was just changed


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Apr 3, 2005)

ROFL.


----------



## Alison (Apr 3, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Wow...didnt know I caused this much of a problem with my siggy....whoops..and SORRY!  lol



Don't worry, it wasn't just yours Arty. Signatures have been getting bigger and bigger over the past few months.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah Arty, I've been just as guilty. Need to find a pic of mine that looks good at that size now! Sorry everyone!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Apr 3, 2005)

While we're on the subject, how come I have that huge blank space in my signature? It just seems to be a lot bigger than everyone elses. Is there something I can do to make it smaller?


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 3, 2005)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> While we're on the subject, how come I have that huge blank space in my signature? It just seems to be a lot bigger than everyone elses. Is there something I can do to make it smaller?




<--that space is large enough to make all of that blank space in your signature blocks.  That doesn't meant that we should all try to fill it as best we can because that's why we have the guidelines for the size of the picture listed above.  It also slows down the forum a lot when there are that many large file pictures on the same page for every page you go to.


----------



## Nytmair (Apr 3, 2005)

i guess i'll have to resize mine a little bit


----------



## mygrain (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey you know what they say about folks who put big sigs in their profiles.


----------



## ferny (Apr 3, 2005)

You need to edit that sig image, mygrain. It's 600 wide. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 3, 2005)

***Changing sig*** :er:


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 3, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ***Changing sig*** :er:


Done!


----------



## Artemis (Apr 3, 2005)

I dont see any signatures...is this the same for everyone?


----------



## Corry (Apr 3, 2005)

I see signatures.  You must have it shut off in your userCP.


----------



## Alison (Apr 3, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I dont see any signatures...is this the same for everyone?



Do they work now, Arty? We were testing something yesterday and I think I forgot to turn your signatures back on. Should work for you now, if not let me know.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 4, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Do they work now, Arty? We were testing something yesterday and I think I forgot to turn your signatures back on. Should work for you now, if not let me know.


So, you were using Arty as the guinea pig?  [font=&quot][/font]


----------



## Ihaveaquestion (Apr 4, 2005)

Check One..


----------



## Alison (Apr 4, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> So, you were using Arty as the guinea pig?  [font=&quot][/font]



Look at that Chase, LittleMan just volunteered to be the next guinea pig. Wasn't that nice of him? :twisted:


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 4, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Look at that Chase, LittleMan just volunteered to be the next guinea pig. Wasn't that nice of him? :twisted:



Just as long as I don't turn out like this little guy...





(not exactly a guinea pig but close enough):greenpbl:

:lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Apr 4, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Do they work now, Arty? We were testing something yesterday and I think I forgot to turn your signatures back on. Should work for you now, if not let me know.



Yah thanks


----------



## Canon Fan (Apr 5, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> We are also requesting that lengthy lists of equipment be put in your user profile, not in your signature.



Pfft  :er: now who would ever do something so childish like that?  :roll: 








 :scratch: 











Oh ya I guess I did 

 :meh: :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Apr 5, 2005)

LOL, no worries CanonFan  It's tempting to do but with so many of the members having exensive equiptment it gets lengthy. You weren't the only one  That's the nice thing about the profile area, you can add as much or as little about youself as you'd like :mrgreen:


----------



## Canon Fan (Apr 5, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> That's the nice thing about the profile area, you can add as much or as little about youself as you'd like :mrgreen:




I add little. I am photoninja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and possibly bipolar


----------



## AIRIC (May 23, 2005)

Booo! Now I have to go and resize my photo :thumbdown:

Eric


----------



## Chase (May 23, 2005)

We're a pain like that...sorry!


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Geh, crap. Just after I had made a dramatic signature, it's too big. T_T; Meh, oh well, I'll just shrink it down, I guess...


----------



## Artemis (May 30, 2005)

I seem to have kept mine alright...


----------



## SonicAdvDX (May 30, 2005)

Wait, were those pixel guidelines just for images or for the entire signature all together?


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2005)

Thought I'd give this topic a bump, for those who haven't seen it, or have forgotten.


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2005)

SonicAdvDX said:
			
		

> Wait, were those pixel guidelines just for images or for the entire signature all together?



I believe the pixel guidelines are for the image, but the overall sig shouldn't be too huge, either.  Yours is fine how it is now.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 2, 2005)

Arty rules...


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2005)

Are you spamming Mister?


----------



## Corry (Nov 12, 2005)

Bump, for those who have not read this thread.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 27, 2006)

Bump again with an addition to the signature guidelines.  We've been noticing a growing number of flash or animated gif type signatures.  Where they may not be that large in size for each individual signature, after you have a page full of them, it starts to bog down the pages for the folks on dial up.  That and they are pretty distracting and take away from the streamlined look of the site.  We would like for members to refrain from using them in their signature blocks.


----------



## df3photo (Jan 27, 2006)

Ill check mine, but i belive i changed it last time you yelled at me....


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 28, 2006)

Your's is fine.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 28, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Bump again with an addition to the signature guidelines. We've been noticing a growing number of *flash or animated gif type signatures*. Where they may not be that large in size for each individual signature, after you have a page full of them, it starts to bog down the pages for the folks on dial up. That and they are pretty distracting and take away from the streamlined look of the site. We would like for members to refrain from using them in their signature blocks.


 
Corry's got an animated sig! 


Ner ner ne ner ner!:greenpbl:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 28, 2006)

Geez, Chris... you sound like the kids at preschool. :greenpbl:

The reason we're so funny about the signatures is because they can get out of hand so quickly and bog down the server.  We are well aware that people can make their signatures small in viewable and file sizes to help, but there are others that don't know how to optimize for web viewing too.  Not like that's a bad thing, it just makes it easy for the pages to take forever to load.  I've been to forums where they allow 640x480 signature sizes with flash animation and they take forever to load, even on cable.  Just don't want that to happen here.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 28, 2006)

Just stirring it for the girl!  (she loves me really!)

Can't you just replace innapropriate sigs with a default message asking the owner to look at the guidelines & change it?

Edit: There is another very good reason. In the UK most Broadband accounts have a bandwidth/download limit. Animated and large file sized sigs will eat into this limit very quickly!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes we can.  We chose to send a reminder PM to the user instead of that but, worst case, we can delete it completely.

Yeah, eating up all your bandwidth for some signatures would be horrible.  Although, I would turn off images in that case... you know... surf the internet text only. uke:


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Just stirring it for the girl!  (she loves me really!)
> 
> Can't you just replace innapropriate sigs with a default message asking the owner to look at the guidelines & change it?
> 
> Edit: There is another very good reason. In the UK most Broadband accounts have a bandwidth/download limit. Animated and large file sized sigs will eat into this limit very quickly!



Hey, Squirrelly...get is chat, so I can kick you back out!   :greenpbl: 

So...wait...this is the first I've heard of this...so my sig has to go? :scratch:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 28, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I would turn off images in that case... you know... surf the internet text only. uke:


 
You'd have to ask members of TPF to describe their photos then!


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> You'd have to ask members of TPF to describe their photos then!



You can turn off SIGNATURE images in your usercp...so you don't see the signatures.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 23, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You can turn off SIGNATURE images in your usercp...so you don't see the signatures.


 
nice, does this include text below as well or just graphics


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Dec 26, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> ...CanonFan...That's the nice thing about the profile area, you can add as much or as little about youself as you'd like ...


because no one wants to read CanonFan's profile :mrgreen:









just for that, I'm gonna read your profile right now :hugs:

EDIT: did you create that http://www.picshooter.com forum, CanonFan?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## M-O-S (Apr 4, 2007)

Nytmair said:


> i guess i'll have to resize mine a little bit


 
u have it 400x100


----------



## Corry (Apr 10, 2007)

Just a reminder to everyone to make sure to keep your sigs within guidelines.....I've seen a lot of big sigs lately.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 16, 2007)

Corry said:


> Just a reminder to everyone to make sure to keep your sigs within guidelines.....I've seen a lot of big sigs lately.



That's what SHE said.


----------



## Corry (Apr 16, 2007)

You're so dirty.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, I should add something.  When you are uploading a sig picture, the requirements listed there say 400x100px, so that probably should be updated.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2007)

Back!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 28, 2007)

Front?


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> Front?



(She said back because somehow this thread got moved to the trash can)


----------



## eterrisinCYQX (Mar 22, 2008)

Heh. If only I weren't too lazy to crop and upload an image for the sig...

Wait, I need to lose that list I suppose. Gimme a minute...


----------



## Samriel (Jul 30, 2008)

Is it my imagination, or is nobody actually reading (and abiding by) this? More than half of the users seem to have equipment lists in their signatures, and most don't even now that there is a "equipment" column in you profile... I didn't know until recently. Maybe put a link to this thread in the beginners section?


----------



## photo28 (Aug 19, 2008)

Is mine ok?


----------

